# Most original bathroom design idea I have ever seen



## athena79 (May 29, 2007)

Just when you thought you’ve seen everything.
Check this out...I totally want the stainless steel!
http://www.glasstoilets.com/showroom.php


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

athena79 said:


> Just when you thought you’ve seen everything.
> Check this out...I totally want the stainless steel!
> [URL="http://www.glasstoilets.com/showroom.php"]http://www.glasstoilets.com/showroom.php[/URL]


I think I'll stick with my plain white toilet.
I think I would get sick of it after a while.


----------



## SimonS (Oct 4, 2007)

hmm look a bit tacky to me. Agree with yummy that I'll stick with a white toilet.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, tacky, I agree.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought some of them were cute - maybe not so much for a toilet tank but cute nevertheless. I wonder how the flush mechanism works though....


----------

